# (III) Precipitação máxima em Abril de 2011



## AnDré (29 Mar 2011 às 13:03)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Abril de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental e Ilhas*?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Abril de 2011
(II) Temperatura Máxima em Abril de 2011


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Mar 2011 às 13:09)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2011 às 13:43)

Intervalo escolhido *350,1mm a 400,0mm*

E que este mês faça jus ao ditado:
_Abril águas mil_


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2011 às 13:44)

200,1mm a 250,0mm


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mar 2011 às 13:58)

200.1mm a 250mm...


----------



## iceworld (29 Mar 2011 às 14:10)

300.1mm a 350mm


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2011 às 14:13)

Fazendo justiça ao ditado "_Em Abril, águas mil_", conto com mais de 500mm em pelo menos uma EMA.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2011 às 15:40)

200,1mm a 250,0mm


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2011 às 15:41)

450,1mm a 500,0mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mar 2011 às 19:49)

400.1mm a 450,0mm


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2011 às 20:10)

200,1mm a 250,0mm


----------



## David sf (29 Mar 2011 às 21:26)

150,1 a 200 mm no Areeiro.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Mar 2011 às 22:58)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## MSantos (29 Mar 2011 às 23:01)

*200,1mm a 250,0mm*

Abril águas Mil


----------



## dahon (30 Mar 2011 às 00:13)

150,1mm a 200,0mm


----------



## vitamos (30 Mar 2011 às 09:41)

400,1 a 450mm


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Mar 2011 às 12:36)

100,1 mm a 150,0 mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Mar 2011 às 12:49)

Entre 250.1mm e 300mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2011 às 16:13)

150,1mm a 200,0mm


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mar 2011 às 20:59)

200mm a 250mm.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Mar 2011 às 22:17)

400,1mm a 450,0mm


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2011 às 22:57)

*350,1mm a 400,0mm *!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2011 às 00:23)

Algures entre os *250,1mm* e os *300mm*, encontra-se a minha aposta.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2011 às 01:55)

250,1mm a 300,0mm.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2011 às 16:49)

Açores: 128,4mm - São Jorge.
Continente: 175,5mm - Fóia.
Madeira: *192,5mm* - Bica da Cana


Intervalo vencedor: 150,1mm a 200,0mm
Vencedores: algarvio1980, AnDré, andres, dahon, David sf


----------

